# "Official" Woburn booking thread....



## Smiffy (Sep 17, 2011)

This thread gives full details of the day.....

http://forums.golf-monthly.co.uk//showflat.php/Cat/0/Number/428598/an/0/page/0#428598

If you are interested in playing, please let me know and I will PM you with deposit payment details. Deposit will be Â£35.00 with the balance (Â£100.00) payable by mid February at the latest.

Any questions, please ask.
Rob


----------



## USER1999 (Sep 17, 2011)

Interested, but can't pay deposit til next week. On holiday. No way of accessing account.


----------



## rickg (Sep 18, 2011)

Murph,
I'll pay your deposit if you like and sort it out with you later. Let me know...


----------



## Smiffy (Sep 18, 2011)

Definite deposits received so far.....

*1   SMIFFY   
   2   RICKG* 

I will add to this as soon as I receive further deposits.


----------



## Smiffy (Sep 18, 2011)

*1   SMIFFY   
   2   RICKG
   3   FUNDY*


----------



## Smiffy (Sep 19, 2011)

*1   SMIFFY   
   2   RICKG
   3   FUNDY
   4   BRATTY*


----------



## sev112 (Sep 19, 2011)

Deposit in post


----------



## richart (Sep 19, 2011)

Suggest everyone checks the Woburns dress code, as it appears to change depending on the colour of carpet you are walking on.


----------



## sev112 (Sep 19, 2011)

Suggest everyone checks the Woburns dress code, as it appears to change depending on the colour of carpet you are walking on.    

Click to expand...

Bit too late for me Roch - that one went way over my head

Anyway you know me, always dressed as smart as a retired wing commander


----------



## richart (Sep 19, 2011)

Suggest everyone checks the Woburns dress code, as it appears to change depending on the colour of carpet you are walking on.    

Click to expand...

Bit too late for me Roch - that one went way over my head

Anyway you know me, always dressed as smart as a retired wing commander 

Click to expand...

Check out their dress code on their website. It made me laugh as it is carpet coded. You can wear different  clothes depending if the carpet is red or diamond shaped.   We only have one carpet colour, muddy brown.


----------



## Eejit (Sep 19, 2011)

I`m in, cheque sent tonight Rob....


----------



## philly169 (Sep 20, 2011)

wow I've always wanted to play at Woburn. I'm interested. will PM you smiffy


----------



## Smiffy (Sep 20, 2011)

wow I've always wanted to play at Woburn. I'm interested. will PM you smiffy 

Click to expand...

PM sent in return with full booking details
Rob


----------



## Smiffy (Sep 20, 2011)

Four deposit cheques received today. Thanks for sorting so promptly lads.

*1   SMIFFY   
   2   RICKG
   3   FUNDY
   4   BRATTY
   5   EEJIT
   6   PIEMAN
   7   HOMERJSIMPSON
   8   GJBIKE*


----------



## G1BB0 (Sep 20, 2011)

will pay deposit via bank transfer next friday aka payday... if theres places left of course 

(I need some reward for working like a dog the last 4 weeks)


----------



## Smiffy (Sep 21, 2011)

Received two more payments overnight via bank transfer.
1st one I recognise. But can anybody tell me who "RJ WEBB" is please?????
Ta


*1   SMIFFY   
   2   RICKG
   3   FUNDY
   4   BRATTY
   5   EEJIT
   6   PIEMAN
   7   HOMERJSIMPSON
   8   GJBIKE
   9   PHILLY169
  10   R J WEBB ????????*


----------



## Smiffy (Sep 21, 2011)

Received two more payments overnight via bank transfer.
1st one I recognise. But can anybody tell me who "RJ WEBB" is please?????
Ta


*1   SMIFFY   
   2   RICKG
   3   FUNDY
   4   BRATTY
   5   EEJIT
   6   PIEMAN
   7   HOMERJSIMPSON
   8   GJBIKE
   9   PHILLY169
  10   ROB2*

Click to expand...

Sorted it. Thanks


----------



## rob2 (Sep 21, 2011)

ME!


----------



## Smiffy (Sep 21, 2011)

ME!  

Click to expand...

Nice reference on the payment Rob


----------



## Smiffy (Sep 21, 2011)

Suggest everyone checks the Woburns dress code, as it appears to change depending on the colour of carpet you are walking on.    

Click to expand...

Unless I'm missing something, it appears that they have relaxed their dress code, which is a good thing.
Last time I played 36 there with lunch, we had to change to collar and tie to go in and eat.
Was a bit of a mad rush.
With the itinerary that we have planned, it should make for a nice relaxed day...hopefully!!


----------



## Eejit (Sep 21, 2011)

As long as i get `relaxed as a newt` later on Knobert....


----------



## Smiffy (Sep 22, 2011)

Two more cheques received yesterday...



*1   SMIFFY   
   2   RICKG
   3   FUNDY
   4   BRATTY
   5   EEJIT
   6   PIEMAN
   7   HOMERJSIMPSON
   8   GJBIKE
   9   PHILLY169
  10   ROB2
  11   TXL
  12   SEV112*

Only a few places left now. I am waiting for the deposits to arrive for a group of 4 players from "Ooop North" and Murph is a definite once he gets back from his holiday so in reality only 3 places available unless I get enough interest to book up for an extra fourball...cut off date in end of this month.


----------



## Smiffy (Sep 23, 2011)

Another payment received overnight...


*1   SMIFFY   
   2   RICKG
   3   FUNDY
   4   BRATTY
   5   EEJIT
   6   PIEMAN
   7   HOMERJSIMPSON
   8   GJBIKE
   9   PHILLY169
  10   ROB2
  11   TXL
  12   SEV112
  13   STUART_C*


----------



## Smiffy (Sep 23, 2011)

*Only two places left if anyone else is interested......*


----------



## Spiral (Sep 23, 2011)

Hello Smiffy,

I'm brand new, squeaky clean to this forum and would like to join you for Woburn if I can nab one of the last places you have available. It will be the day before my birthday, so a nice present to myself!

If there's a space, please let me know the deposit details and I'll send it immediately.

Thanks!


----------



## Smiffy (Sep 24, 2011)

Hello Smiffy,

I'm brand new, squeaky clean to this forum and would like to join you for Woburn if I can nab one of the last places you have available. It will be the day before my birthday, so a nice present to myself!

If there's a space, please let me know the deposit details and I'll send it immediately.

Thanks!
		
Click to expand...

You have a PM


----------



## Spiral (Sep 24, 2011)

Thank you. (That was quick!)

Deposit hopefully lodged with you by now. Many thanks


----------



## Smiffy (Sep 24, 2011)

Thank you. (That was quick!)

Deposit hopefully lodged with you by now. Many thanks  

Click to expand...

Lodged it certainly is!
Welcome aboard Spiral..

*1   SMIFFY   
   2   RICKG
   3   FUNDY
   4   BRATTY
   5   EEJIT
   6   PIEMAN
   7   HOMERJSIMPSON
   8   GJBIKE
   9   PHILLY169
  10   ROB2
  11   TXL
  12   SEV112
  13   STUART_C
  14   SPIRAL *


----------



## Spiral (Sep 24, 2011)

Super! Thanks for letting me know the deposit had arrived with you Smiffy - and thanks for the welcome


----------



## Smiffy (Sep 26, 2011)

*Only one place available now. Cut off date is end of September.....*


----------



## G1BB0 (Sep 27, 2011)

Smiffy I will deffo take it and will BT the money Friday


----------



## Smiffy (Sep 27, 2011)

*Re: &quot;Official&quot; Woburn booking thread....*




			Smiffy I will deffo take it and will BT the money Friday
		
Click to expand...

Duly noted G1BBO.



Received 5 more deposits today...


*1   SMIFFY   
   2   RICKG
   3   FUNDY
   4   BRATTY
   5   EEJIT
   6   PIEMAN
   7   HOMERJSIMPSON
   8   GJBIKE
   9   PHILLY169
  10   ROB2
  11   TXL
  12   SEV112
  13   STUART_C
  14   SPIRAL
  15   MURPHTHEMOG
  16   VIG
  17   MIKE HUDSON
  18   RICHARD GLASS
  19   PHIL CREWE
20 GIBBO 

RESERVES

1. SCOTTJD1  DEPOSIT RECEIVED!
2. FRIEND OF VIGS!*
*3. AZTECS27
4. BLUEWOLF  DEPOSIT RECEIVED!*



So with G1BBO we have the 20 required, but I have just phoned Woburn and have asked for four more places to be "pencilled" in behind the main groups, so if anybody else would like to definitely come, please let me know.
Rob


----------



## Smiffy (Oct 5, 2011)

Right, all deposits are in. Cheque for Â£700.00 being sent off to Woburn today. As previously mentioned (somewhere) I have reserved an additional tee time if anyone else would like to come along. I have two reserves so far, so if I get another two who want to come along then I will make the extra tee time a definite.
Balance for the day is Â£100.00 and I will need to start collecting this shortly into the New Year as this has to be with Woburn by the end of February.
Any further questions, please ask.
Rob


----------



## Scottjd1 (Oct 7, 2011)

Come you guys...2 more names and I'm in !!!


----------



## fundy (Oct 12, 2011)

Not sure if anyone is needing to stay overnight for this, but if they are, KGB deals have got an offer for a one night stay for 2 in the Longs Inn (in Woburn) for Â£39 and it is valid until a fornight after this day

http://www.kgbdeals.co.uk/milton-keynes


----------



## philly169 (Oct 12, 2011)

fundy said:



			Not sure if anyone is needing to stay overnight for this, but if they are, KGB deals have got an offer for a one night stay for 2 in the Longs Inn (in Woburn) for Â£39 and it is valid until a fornight after this day

http://www.kgbdeals.co.uk/milton-keynes

Click to expand...

Thanks for that Fundy, I might stay the night before, save getting up really early on the day - i only live 45 mins away


----------



## philly169 (Oct 12, 2011)

is anyone else going to stay down the night before? might be worth going to the same hotel for beers


----------



## Bratty (Oct 12, 2011)

Hi guys,

I always stay here when I go to Woburn. Brilliant breakfast, huge pub just up the road (but quiet) and 5 minutes door to door drive from Woburn.

I've got a twin room booked. They've got another 3 twin rooms and a few more doubles which can have a single bed added for an extra Â£20, taking it to Â£40 each, including breakfast.


----------



## G1BB0 (Oct 12, 2011)

hmmmm, might be tempted, can have a few brewski's and save the cack traffic in the morning from St' evenage


----------



## sev112 (Oct 12, 2011)

Bratty said:



			Hi guys,

I always stay here when I go to Woburn. Brilliant breakfast, huge pub just up the road (but quiet) and 5 minutes door to door drive from Woburn.


I've got a twin room booked. They've got another 3 twin rooms and a few more doubles which can have a single bed added for an extra Â£20, taking it to Â£40 each, including breakfast.
		
Click to expand...


Can you hit a wedge in that back garden ?


----------



## philly169 (Oct 13, 2011)

sev112 said:



			Can you hit a wedge in that back garden ? 

Click to expand...

A few cheeky putts up and down the hall way or inbetween tables and breakfast...


----------



## gjbike (Oct 13, 2011)

Booked in at the travelodge Milton keynes Central Â£19.50


----------



## Eejit (Oct 22, 2011)

Right then folks, i am looking to stay the night before the meet and maybe the night after. Has anyone booked a hotel or B & B yet or even a PUB...;0)


----------



## Bratty (Oct 22, 2011)

Read the last 4 or 5 posts, Eejit!


----------



## Eejit (Oct 23, 2011)

Blimey The Longs Inn want Â£75 per night, will look up The Travel lodge at Milton Keynes...;0/


----------



## Smiffy (Oct 23, 2011)

Eejit said:



			Blimey The Longs Inn want Â£75 per night, will look up The Travel lodge at Milton Keynes...;0/
		
Click to expand...

Somebody offered to share a room with me at the Travel Lodge, but I can't remember who the hell it was!!
The place that Bratty has highlighted looks quite good, especially as you're getting a nice full English and it doesn't seem to be too far from the course. If you want to share a twin room there mate, I'm happy to share. As long as you don't try to get your pork sword out again.....


----------



## Eejit (Oct 23, 2011)

Ha haaa, not me officer. That will do me , do you want to book it and i will send you the money Rob? Will be off line for a couple of weeks as we have to go to Tenerife on an all inclusive holiday, feckin hard life hey mate...;0)


----------



## Bratty (Oct 28, 2011)

Came back from Woburn last night, having played in the Pairs Open on the Duchess! WOW! I hit the 2h on virtually every par 4 and 5 to try and keep it straight. Lashed a couple of drives a few holes in - and the result was not pretty! - and went straight back to the hybrid.

The course was in fantastic condition and the clubhouse is wonderful. They've put flagstones in the reception corridor meaning you can walk from carpark to tee THROUGH THE CLUBHOUSE! Genius! Showers are terrible however, as they didn't change the visitors Locker Rooms for some unknown reason!? 

The White House B&B is better than I remember it, is 3 minutes drive from Woburn GC, and the breakfast is fantastic. Seriously good value for money.

At 9am, when we crossed the flyover crossing the A5, traffic was backed up for miles, so would recommend people stay over, as it looks horrendous in the morning.


----------



## G1BB0 (Oct 28, 2011)

I am not too far from Woburn distance wise but I know I need at least a good hour if not more for travel, not a nice place to get too in rush hour 

debating staying overnight myself just for convenience


----------



## richart (Oct 28, 2011)

Bratty said:



			Came back from Woburn last night, having played in the Pairs Open on the Duchess! WOW! I hit the 2h on virtually every par 4 and 5 to try and keep it straight. Lashed a couple of drives a few holes in - and the result was not pretty! - and went straight back to the hybrid.

The course was in fantastic condition and the clubhouse is wonderful. They've put flagstones in the reception corridor meaning you can walk from carpark to tee THROUGH THE CLUBHOUSE! Genius! Showers are terrible however, as they didn't change the visitors Locker Rooms for some unknown reason!? 

The White House B&B is better than I remember it, is 3 minutes drive from Woburn GC, and the breakfast is fantastic. Seriously good value for money.

At 9am, when we crossed the flyover crossing the A5, traffic was backed up for miles, so would recommend people stay over, as it looks horrendous in the morning. 

Click to expand...

Agree the course was great, if a little sodden after all the rain ! Too many trees for my liking although my chipping out sideways was a real strength 

Drove up on the M25 and it was dreadful. 40 mph limits most of the way there and back, which brings the traffic to a standstill. No roadworks or accidents, four lanes, and still a carpark Avoid the A5 and stay on the M1 to junction 13. Recommend anyone travelling from the South books some accommodation or leaves from home very early !


----------



## teegirl (Oct 28, 2011)

Well disguised their Richard, giving a travel report meant the actual competition and results went unnoticed, excellent ploy..........

I hope you got back before midnight, traffic reports sounded pretty awful your way. Thank you for the company and those forumer's that liked Forest Pines will love it)


----------



## richart (Oct 29, 2011)

teegirl said:



			Well disguised their Richard, giving a travel report meant the actual competition and results went unnoticed, excellent ploy..........
		
Click to expand...

 

Really enjoyed the day (apart from the drive) Jan, and apologies that I left my game in Scotland. I know all that are playing at Woburn will love the courses.


----------



## Aztecs27 (Oct 31, 2011)

Completely forgot about this! Mostly due to not having money and partly because I'm a simpleton. 

Can I be added to the reserve list?


----------



## Jonny (Oct 31, 2011)

I was up at Woburn a few weeks ago. It's a special place to play although the lunch wasn't quite as good as it was in years gone by but the courses were in great condition. The Duchess less so than the Marquess but still pretty damn fine.


----------



## bluewolf (Oct 31, 2011)

if you still need someone to complete the last 4 ball, then count me in... otherwise, please add me to the reserve list.. Only just got next years rota so have been unable to confirm....
    cheers
       Danny


----------



## Smiffy (Oct 31, 2011)

Scottjd1 said:



			Come you guys...2 more names and I'm in !!!
		
Click to expand...




Aztecs27 said:



			Completely forgot about this! Mostly due to not having money and partly because I'm a simpleton. 

Can I be added to the reserve list?
		
Click to expand...




bluewolf said:



			if you still need someone to complete the last 4 ball, then count me in... otherwise, please add me to the reserve list.. Only just got next years rota so have been unable to confirm....
    cheers
       Danny
		
Click to expand...

With you three, and the other player that Vig has, that makes up the other fourball.
If the three of you just PM me to confirm that you definitely want to come along I will PM you back to confirm deposit and where to send it.
Rob


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Oct 31, 2011)

Following the recommendation on here HID and I are booked in Wednesday night here

http://www.smoothhound.co.uk/hotels/the-white-house.html

Looks like its only a stones throw away. Just the grief of getting there in the rush hour to solve now


----------



## Bratty (Nov 1, 2011)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Following the recommendation on here HID and I are booked in Wednesday night here

http://www.smoothhound.co.uk/hotels/the-white-house.html

Looks like its only a stones throw away. Just the grief of getting there in the rush hour to solve now
		
Click to expand...

I'll see you there then, Homer! I was there last Wednesday - great, great B&B!


----------



## Smiffy (Nov 1, 2011)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Following the recommendation on here HID and I are booked in Wednesday night here

http://www.smoothhound.co.uk/hotels/the-white-house.html

Looks like its only a stones throw away. Just the grief of getting there in the rush hour to solve now
		
Click to expand...




Bratty said:



			I'll see you there then, Homer! I was there last Wednesday - great, great B&B!
		
Click to expand...

We're going to have a party then. Just managed to bag the last twin room for me and Eejit!


----------



## philly169 (Nov 1, 2011)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Following the recommendation on here HID and I are booked in Wednesday night here

http://www.smoothhound.co.uk/hotels/the-white-house.html

Looks like its only a stones throw away. Just the grief of getting there in the rush hour to solve now
		
Click to expand...




Bratty said:



			I'll see you there then, Homer! I was there last Wednesday - great, great B&B!
		
Click to expand...




Smiffy said:



			We're going to have a party then. Just managed to bag the last twin room for me and Eejit!
		
Click to expand...

Should be able to make that 1 more for The White House, single room for me - just waiting for confirmation.


----------



## fundy (Nov 1, 2011)

If you guys are coming down the night before and having dinner let me know, Ill come across and join you or meet in town somewhere


----------



## Scottjd1 (Nov 1, 2011)

Deposit sent to Smiffy 

White House Fullky booked (sorry sir 10 mins ago) 

Looks like ill be setting off around 5am ish then !!!!


----------



## philly169 (Nov 1, 2011)

philly169 said:



			Should be able to make that 1 more for The White House, single room for me - just waiting for confirmation.
		
Click to expand...

Confirmed... last room


----------



## Bratty (Nov 1, 2011)

Scottjd1 said:



			Deposit sent to Smiffy 

White House Fullky booked (sorry sir 10 mins ago) 

Looks like ill be setting off around 5am ish then !!!!
		
Click to expand...

Do you snore? I've got a twin room, and as you're a fellow Westerham member it seems only fair to offer you the other bed! Let me know if you want to share, mate.

Fundy, I'll probably only get there around 9pm, but The Green Man pub in the village (Little Brickhill) does food all hours (hopefully they're still there, as that's had more landlords than I care to remember!) and it's good, so I would imagine I'll eat there. If not, then La Cucina is just opposite (italian).


----------



## fundy (Nov 1, 2011)

Bratty

I know both, im only in Milton Keynes so will happily come across if people are meeting up


----------



## Bratty (Nov 1, 2011)

fundy said:



			Bratty

I know both, im only in Milton Keynes so will happily come across if people are meeting up
		
Click to expand...

Sounds like a plan to me, mate!


----------



## philly169 (Nov 1, 2011)

Bratty said:



			I'll probably only get there around 9pm, but The Green Man pub in the village (Little Brickhill) does food all hours (hopefully they're still there, as that's had more landlords than I care to remember!) and it's good, so I would imagine I'll eat there. If not, then La Cucina is just opposite (italian).
		
Click to expand...

I'm up for food and drinks. I'll be coming from either Cambridge or Huntingdon to the B&B so only a 45 min drive so can be at the hotel for whenever. Would be good to have a couple of jars and a bit of banter before the golf.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Nov 1, 2011)

philly169 said:



			Should be able to make that 1 more for The White House, single room for me - just waiting for confirmation.
		
Click to expand...

Jeez with everyone staying there I'm locking HID in the car. She's not safe inside!

I think we're planning to grab a bite on the way up having had to fight the rush hour out of Bracknell and then the motorways in the rush hour. I'd rather have a burger and make sure I eat than turn up at 9.00 and find no-one serving


----------



## bluewolf (Nov 1, 2011)

I think im going to book into the Travelodge in Milton Keynes for the night before, and possibly the night of the golf. If people are having a bite to eat and drinkies the night before then I'd love to meet up and get to know some people before the first tee in the morning...Of course, You might not want a Norverner joining in, in which case i'll find a whippet track and and offy that sells brown ale and im sorted for the night...


----------



## G1BB0 (Nov 1, 2011)

haha, no whippet tracks but Henlow dogs isnt too far away


----------



## Smiffy (Nov 2, 2011)

Bratty said:



			Fundy, I'll probably only get there around 9pm, but The Green Man pub in the village (Little Brickhill) does food all hours (hopefully they're still there, as that's had more landlords than I care to remember!) and it's good, so I would imagine I'll eat there. If not, then La Cucina is just opposite (italian).
		
Click to expand...

Don't know what time I'm likely to tip up, but I would imagine around 8-9pm myself. Sat Nav is showing just over 2 1/2 hours from here but I'll see if I can get away from work an hour or so earlier. Eejit is away on his hols at the moment, he's got to drive up from Devon! Will know more once he gets back. But will deffo be up for a pint or two the night before and fancy the idea of an Italian.

*Don't forget that the first tee is booked from 8.00am and that the club will be open from 7.00am serving coffee and bacon rolls.* 
*I will plan to get to the course by about 7.30am at the latest to sort out the mornings score cards.*


----------



## Bratty (Nov 2, 2011)

Smiffy said:



			and fancy the idea of an Italian.
		
Click to expand...

I bet you do, you dirty b*gger!


----------



## Scottjd1 (Nov 2, 2011)

Bratty said:



			Do you snore? I've got a twin room, and as you're a fellow Westerham member it seems only fair to offer you the other bed! Let me know if you want to share, mate.

Sounds great, thans for the offer - as for snoring im not too sure but I guess you will find out. 

Do you need any dosh, let me know and Ill send some over to you, in the meanwhile if you ever fancy a knock at Westerham let me know.

Thanks again mate.
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Bratty (Nov 2, 2011)

Scottjd1 said:





Bratty said:



			Do you snore? I've got a twin room, and as you're a fellow Westerham member it seems only fair to offer you the other bed! Let me know if you want to share, mate.

Sounds great, thans for the offer - as for snoring im not too sure but I guess you will find out. 

Do you need any dosh, let me know and Ill send some over to you, in the meanwhile if you ever fancy a knock at Westerham let me know.

Thanks again mate.
		
Click to expand...

No probs. There's a comfy chair under the stairs for you if you do snore!   No money needed, mate. Pay on check-out - Â£30 each.
		
Click to expand...


----------



## vig (Nov 2, 2011)

We'll be travelling down day before and hoping to get 18 in.  Also stopping over after and hoping to get 18 in before heading home,


----------



## Eejit (Nov 11, 2011)

I will be travelling up from Newquay (thats CORNWALL Rob ;0) ) the day before so will be looking for a round of golf if anyone has any ideas of a course? ;0)


----------



## fundy (Nov 11, 2011)

Im a member at Aylesbury Vale which is only 10-15 mins away from Woburn and would be happy for anyone who wants to play the day before to join us there. Its not Woburn but its pleasant enough!


----------



## Eejit (Nov 14, 2011)

*Re: &quot;Official&quot; Woburn booking thread....*

I will be in touch nearer the time fundy...;0)


----------



## Smiffy (Nov 22, 2011)

*Re: "Official" Woburn booking thread....*

Bearing in mind we have the first tee booked from 8.00am (which will involve getting to the club by 7.30am at the latest) is there anybody who would prefer a later tee time?
I have had the scorecards sent through from the club already and will be trying to sort out some sort of teeing order over the course of the next week or so.
Also suggest that everybody puts a fiver in on the day to give us some prizes to make it interesting?
24 players will give us Â£120.00. Maybe Â£50.00 for the best score over the 2 rounds, Â£20.00 for the best 18 hole score (winner of the 36 hole prize excluded) and then Â£30.00 second place and Â£20.00 third?
Just a suggestion.


----------



## USER1999 (Nov 22, 2011)

*Re: &quot;Official&quot; Woburn booking thread....*

Although I am not driving from far, apparently the traffic can be poor. I would suggest putting those staying over off first.


----------



## Smiffy (Nov 22, 2011)

*Re: &quot;Official&quot; Woburn booking thread....*



murphthemog said:



			Although I am not driving from far, apparently the traffic can be poor. I would suggest putting those staying over off first.
		
Click to expand...

Good point Murph, but I've lost track of who's staying over and who's driving up in the morning, (I'm only organising the golf, not the accommodation!)
I assume you would prefer a later tee off time (I think the last group out will be 08.41)??


----------



## G1BB0 (Nov 22, 2011)

*Re: &quot;Official&quot; Woburn booking thread....*

staying at my gf's in dunstable so only a short drive up the a5, hopefully. will leave at 6.30 so shall be there nice and early ready to hack it around like a chomper


----------



## USER1999 (Nov 22, 2011)

*Re: &quot;Official&quot; Woburn booking thread....*

Later rather than earlier, but probably don't need to be last, but not fussed if I am, as someone has to be. That said, there will be others coming from miles away who may need a later slot.

Happy to help, really?


----------



## bluewolf (Nov 22, 2011)

*Re: &quot;Official&quot; Woburn booking thread....*

I would prefer a later tee time if possible. I work nights so any early morning tee time fills me with dread. I'll still be at the course for 7 30 but it'll take me longer to wake up properly.


----------



## vig (Nov 22, 2011)

*Re: &quot;Official&quot; Woburn booking thread....*

we'll be stopping over so early better than late


----------



## sev112 (Nov 23, 2011)

*Re: &quot;Official&quot; Woburn booking thread....*

Later please, as I'll be driving rather than staying over


----------



## Smiffy (Nov 26, 2011)

*Re: &quot;Official&quot; Woburn booking thread....*

Latest attendees look like this....


*1   SMIFFY   
   2   RICKG
   3   FUNDY
   4   BRATTY
   5   EEJIT
   6   PIEMAN
   7   HOMERJSIMPSON
   8   GJBIKE
   9   PHILLY169
  10   ROB2
  11   TXL
  12   SEV112
  13   STUART_C
  14   SPIRAL
  15   MURPHTHEMOG
  16   VIG
  17   MIKE HUDSON
  18   RICHARD GLASS
  19   PHIL CREWE
20 GIBBO 
21 SCOTTJD1
22 BLUEWOLF
23 STEVE PRICE (FRIEND OF VIGS)
24 AZTECS27 (CHEQUE IN POST)

*


----------



## rickg (Nov 26, 2011)

*Re: &quot;Official&quot; Woburn booking thread....*

Driving up in the morning so later would be better for me please.....


----------



## Smiffy (Nov 26, 2011)

*Re: &quot;Official&quot; Woburn booking thread....*



rickg said:



			Driving up in the morning so later would be better for me please.....

Click to expand...

No problem Rick.
Will start sorting out tee off times and groups fairly soon.


----------



## fundy (Nov 26, 2011)

*Re: &quot;Official&quot; Woburn booking thread....*

Im local so don't really mind though as someone who doesnt do mornings too well Id prefer later (though understand if others are travelling further they have preference on the later tees)


----------



## Smiffy (Nov 29, 2011)

*Re: "Official" Woburn booking thread....*

All monies now received. Thanks lads.
I will be asking for the Â£100.00 balance sometime during January as it has to be with the club by the end of February. So start saving now!!................

*1   SMIFFY   
   2   RICKG
   3   FUNDY
   4   BRATTY
   5   EEJIT
   6   PIEMAN
   7   HOMERJSIMPSON
   8   GJBIKE
   9   PHILLY169
  10   ROB2
  11   TXL
  12   SEV112
  13   STUART_C
  14   SPIRAL
  15   MURPHTHEMOG
  16   VIG
  17   MIKE HUDSON
  18   RICHARD GLASS
  19   PHIL CREWE
20 STEVE PRICE
21 SCOTTJD1
22 BLUEWOLF
23 GIBBO
24 AZTECS27 
*


----------



## G1BB0 (Nov 29, 2011)

*Re: &quot;Official&quot; Woburn booking thread....*

Bank Transfer end of Jan is best for me (payday as will be skint rest of the month following chrimbo)


----------



## Aztecs27 (Nov 29, 2011)

*Re: &quot;Official&quot; Woburn booking thread....*

Missed the bit about the tee times. Later the better for me too as I'll be driving over early in the morning (really early by the looks of it!!!) from the West Country.

Glad my money finally got to you!


----------



## Bratty (Nov 29, 2011)

*Re: &quot;Official&quot; Woburn booking thread....*

Smiffy, I'll happily play in one of the earlier slots, but as I'm sharing with Scott, either put us both out early or if he's got a problem with early, I'll go with any time he requests.


----------



## Scottjd1 (Nov 30, 2011)

*Re: &quot;Official&quot; Woburn booking thread....*

Im easy Smiffy, as Simon says we are staying over so slot us in wherever suits.

Cheers


----------



## Captainron (Dec 1, 2011)

*Re: &quot;Official&quot; Woburn booking thread....*

Smiffy, 

I would love to come on the trip. Just got to check the dreaded holiday book at work but Thursdays are my non working day so shouldn't be an issue. Let me know if there are any spaces left. Thanks. Cameron


----------



## philly169 (Dec 1, 2011)

*Re: &quot;Official&quot; Woburn booking thread....*



Scottjd1 said:



			Im easy Smiffy, as Simon says we are staying over so slot us in wherever suits.

Cheers
		
Click to expand...

Same, probably best to get a list of whose staying over and draw them out a hat for the first batch of times then late arrivals after. Fair nd Square.


----------



## philly169 (Dec 1, 2011)

*Re: &quot;Official&quot; Woburn booking thread....*

Are the groups going to be mixed up for the second round?


----------



## Smiffy (Dec 1, 2011)

*Re: &quot;Official&quot; Woburn booking thread....*



philly169 said:



			Are the groups going to be mixed up for the second round?
		
Click to expand...

Not too much as there won't be time between rounds.
For instance, if you put somebody in the first group out in the morning with somebody from the last group out one will get 2 hours lunch, the other will get 10 minutes.
Hope that makes sense.


----------



## Bratty (Dec 1, 2011)

*Re: &quot;Official&quot; Woburn booking thread....*



Smiffy said:



			Not too much as there won't be time between rounds.
For instance, if you put somebody in the first group out in the morning with somebody from the last group out one will get 2 hours lunch, the other will get 10 minutes.
Hope that makes sense.
		
Click to expand...

Makes sense to me, Rob.


----------



## philly169 (Dec 1, 2011)

*Re: &quot;Official&quot; Woburn booking thread....*

perfect sense


----------



## Smiffy (Dec 2, 2011)

*Re: &quot;Official&quot; Woburn booking thread....*



Bratty said:



			Makes sense to me, Rob. 

Click to expand...




philly169 said:



			perfect sense 

Click to expand...

Pleased about that, because it didn't to me!!

There can be a bit of swapping around if you want, but I think we will have to limit it to groups that are playing fairly close together. So if a couple in the morning first group want to put themselves in the second group in the afternoon it shouldn't cause too much of a problem.
I'll most probably draw the names out of the hat sometime over the week-end (as I haven't got a game on Sunday) and will post up during the week-end. I'll remove the names of the guys that have asked for a later tee time and group them together at the end. I apologise in advance to anybody that is drawn out to play with me......


----------



## PieMan (Dec 2, 2011)

*Re: &quot;Official&quot; Woburn booking thread....*



Smiffy said:



			I apologise in advance to anybody that is drawn out to play with me......

Click to expand...

 Please don't let it be me; please don't let it be me; please don't let it be me; please don't let it be me.................!!


----------



## Bratty (Dec 2, 2011)

*Re: &quot;Official&quot; Woburn booking thread....*



PieMan said:



			Please don't let it be me; please don't let it be me; please don't let it be me; please don't let it be me.................!!
		
Click to expand...

It could be worse... you may get me for a third year running!


----------



## Smiffy (Dec 2, 2011)

*Re: &quot;Official&quot; Woburn booking thread....*



PieMan said:



			Please don't let it be me; please don't let it be me; please don't let it be me; please don't let it be me.................!!
		
Click to expand...


----------



## PieMan (Dec 2, 2011)

*Re: &quot;Official&quot; Woburn booking thread....*



Bratty said:



			It could be worse... you may get me for a third year running! 

Click to expand...

That's done it - am going to end up with you and Smiffy!! :angry:


----------



## Spiral (Dec 2, 2011)

*Re: &quot;Official&quot; Woburn booking thread....*

Hi Smiffy,

Hopefully I can 'stake my claim' tee-time wise before you work out the groupings.

A later time would help as I'll be driving to Woburn on the day itself - about a two hour run for me. Many thanks!


----------



## rickg (Jan 4, 2012)

*Re: &quot;Official&quot; Woburn booking thread....*

Played the Marquess today and it just reconfirmed my belief that it's one of the best courses out there...simply gorgeous!!!

Played off the white tees, ( 6744 yards...and they were right at the back..).....wet fairways after the rain yesterday so no roll, ( managed to get back spin on my driver......  ) and a strong wind.......

scored a very respectable 31 points which doesn't sound too impressive until you see my playing partners scores....

me 14/17 = 31 (handicap 9)
John 13/10 = 23 (handicap 11)
Dean 14/9 = 23 (handicap 5)
Greg 11/10 = 21 ( handicap 8)

Just to embarrass him, Dean scored a 13 on the 12th hole, ( put 5 balls in the water from 50 yards!  )

The distances from greens to tee are quite long so expect a fairly slow round for this course........can't wait for this meet..... :whoo:


----------



## Aztecs27 (Jan 4, 2012)

*Re: &quot;Official&quot; Woburn booking thread....*



rickg said:



			Played the Marquess today and it just reconfirmed my belief that it's one of the best courses out there...simply gorgeous!!!

Played off the white tees, ( 6744 yards...and they were right at the back..).....wet fairways after the rain yesterday so no roll, ( managed to get back spin on my driver......  ) and a strong wind.......

scored a very respectable 31 points which doesn't sound too impressive until you see my playing partners scores....

me 14/17 = 31 (handicap 9)
John 13/10 = 23 (handicap 11)
Dean 14/9 = 23 (handicap 5)
Greg 11/10 = 21 ( handicap 8)

Just to embarrass him, Dean scored a 13 on the 12th hole, ( put 5 balls in the water from 50 yards!  )

The distances from greens to tee are quite long so expect a fairly slow round for this course........can't wait for this meet..... :whoo:
		
Click to expand...

I was contemplating bailing on this due to impending wedding costs...but you've just made me change my mind! knob! 

Plus I've already booked the day's holiday from work :whoo:

Roll on March!


----------



## bluewolf (Jan 4, 2012)

*Re: &quot;Official&quot; Woburn booking thread....*

6744 yards....Might not bother taking the driver then...


----------



## rickg (Jan 4, 2012)

*Re: &quot;Official&quot; Woburn booking thread....*



bluewolf said:



			6744 yards....Might not bother taking the driver then...

Click to expand...

With us being a society, I'd be surprised if they let us go from the whites....not sure if Smiffy has asked...the yellows are still a respectable 6329......


----------



## G1BB0 (Jan 4, 2012)

*Re: &quot;Official&quot; Woburn booking thread....*

so if Rick scores 31 and he hits a mean ball, I am on a mission of extreme failure 

can't wait :clap:


----------



## USER1999 (Jan 5, 2012)

*Re: &quot;Official&quot; Woburn booking thread....*

I played the marquess off the yellows on Friday. It was fine. A nice course, but a bit wet. It didn't help it was persisting down though. Enjoyed it, but not the best course I have played. Thought it was a bit open. Would recommend it though. No White tees out, just yellows.

Also played the duchess. Very nice. Tight drives, nice layout. Would definitely play it again. Preferred it to the marquess. Better greens. Still wet though.

Had 32 points round the marquess in foul conditions. Didn't keep score round the duchess, but I played pretty well all day. Must have done, I kept the same ball for both rounds.


----------



## Smiffy (Jan 5, 2012)

*Re: &quot;Official&quot; Woburn booking thread....*



murphthemog said:



			I kept the same ball for both rounds.
		
Click to expand...

  It's tougher when you take the bit of string off.


----------



## USER1999 (Jan 5, 2012)

*Re: &quot;Official&quot; Woburn booking thread....*



Smiffy said:



			It's tougher when you take the bit of string off.
		
Click to expand...

Actually, I kept that one in my pocket. It's new you see. Christmas present. Wouldn't want to lose it.


----------



## Stuart_C (Jan 5, 2012)

*Re: &quot;Official&quot; Woburn booking thread....*

I'm looking forward to this should be a very good but tough 36 holes.


----------



## Smiffy (Jan 5, 2012)

*Re: "Official" Woburn booking thread....*

Will be posting up teeing off times on Sunday. Will be also requiring balance payments (Â£100.00) by the middle of February.


----------



## Aztecs27 (Jan 5, 2012)

*Re: "Official" Woburn booking thread....*



Smiffy said:



			Will be posting up teeing off times on Sunday. Will be also requiring balance payments (Â£100.00) by the middle of February.
		
Click to expand...

Oooh! Exciting! :clap:

(The tee times, not the part about the remaining balance! )


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 5, 2012)

*Re: &quot;Official&quot; Woburn booking thread....*



Aztecs27 said:



			Oooh! Exciting! :clap:

(The tee times, not the part about the remaining balance! )
		
Click to expand...

You won't be saying that lumbered with me and smiffy all day


----------



## G1BB0 (Jan 5, 2012)

*Re: &quot;Official&quot; Woburn booking thread....*

ahhh balls forgot about the balance 

bad month feb, car tax, mot, golf... I better put some o/t in lol


----------



## PieMan (Jan 7, 2012)

*Re: &quot;Official&quot; Woburn booking thread....*



Smiffy said:



			Will be posting up teeing off times on Sunday.
		
Click to expand...

If I get Bratty I'm going to be very, very annoyed...................


----------



## Aztecs27 (Jan 7, 2012)

*Re: &quot;Official&quot; Woburn booking thread....*



HomerJSimpson said:



			You won't be saying that lumbered with me and smiffy all day 






Click to expand...

Good point


----------



## Smiffy (Jan 8, 2012)

*Re: &quot;Official&quot; Woburn booking thread....*

Final line-up.
Will post tee times and groups up later today....


*1   SMIFFY   
   2   RICKG
   3   FUNDY
   4   BRATTY
   5   EEJIT
   6   PIEMAN
   7   HOMERJSIMPSON
   8   GJBIKE
   9   PHILLY169
  10   ROB2
  11   TXL
  12   SEV112
  13   STUART_C
  14   SPIRAL
  15   MURPHTHEMOG
  16   VIG
  17   MIKE HUDSON
  18   RICHARD GLASS
  19   PHIL CREWE
20 STEVE PRICE
21 SCOTTJD1
22 BLUEWOLF
23 GIBBO
24 AZTECS27 

Reserves

1. ARNOLDARMCHEWER
2. RICHARDC*


----------



## Smiffy (Jan 8, 2012)

*Re: &quot;Official&quot; Woburn booking thread....*

Oooops! Looking back over the thread, "Captainron" asked if he could go first reserve (on the 1st December).
So amended list looks like this (sorry for double post, it was too late to "edit" the post above)...

*1   SMIFFY   
   2   RICKG
   3   FUNDY
   4   BRATTY
   5   EEJIT
   6   PIEMAN
   7   HOMERJSIMPSON
   8   GJBIKE
   9   PHILLY169
  10   ROB2
  11   TXL
  12   SEV112
  13   STUART_C
  14   SPIRAL
  15   MURPHTHEMOG
  16   VIG
  17   MIKE HUDSON
  18   RICHARD GLASS
  19   PHIL CREWE
20 STEVE PRICE
21 SCOTTJD1
22 BLUEWOLF
23 GIBBO
24 AZTECS27 

Reserves

1. CAPTAINRON
2. ARNOLDARMCHEWER
3. RICHARDC*


----------



## Smiffy (Feb 1, 2012)

*Re: "Official" Woburn booking thread....*

If anybody else fancies playing in this, I may have a couple of places available. Two of the three guys on the reserve list are absolutely gagging to play. Woburn have pencilled another tee time in for me but I will only secure it if I can manage to get another fourball for definite. If you are interested please let me know. The cost is Â£135.00 and I would need full payment by the end of this month. Ta


----------



## Region3 (Feb 1, 2012)

*Re: &quot;Official&quot; Woburn booking thread....*

I'd be up for it please if you've not filled it already from PM's.


----------



## Smiffy (Feb 1, 2012)

*Re: &quot;Official&quot; Woburn booking thread....*



Region3 said:



			I'd be up for it please if you've not filled it already from PM's.
		
Click to expand...

   Feck. There goes my chance of winning


----------



## Smiffy (Feb 1, 2012)

*Re: &quot;Official&quot; Woburn booking thread....*



Region3 said:



			I'd be up for it please if you've not filled it already from PM's.
		
Click to expand...

I still have one place definitely free. As long as I get a fourball up Gary, you're in mate


----------



## Region3 (Feb 1, 2012)

*Re: &quot;Official&quot; Woburn booking thread....*



Smiffy said:



			Feck. There goes my chance of winning
		
Click to expand...

Fancied your chances before that did you? 

Do an HTL on me. My 'forum society' hc must be about 4 by now 




Smiffy said:



			I still have one place definitely free. As long as I get a fourball up Gary, you're in mate
		
Click to expand...

Lovely, thanks


----------



## Smiffy (Feb 2, 2012)

*Re: &quot;Official&quot; Woburn booking thread....*

Well, a mystery guest has stepped forward to make up the last fourball Gary, so you, RichardC and CaptRon are in. Will send you all a PM to confirm payment details. Whoohoo!!


----------



## Region3 (Feb 2, 2012)

*Re: &quot;Official&quot; Woburn booking thread....*



Smiffy said:



			Well, a mystery guest has stepped forward to make up the last fourball Gary, so you, RichardC and CaptRon are in. Will send you all a PM to confirm payment details. Whoohoo!!
		
Click to expand...

Brilliant! 

I hope it's your mate Robert Rock


----------



## Smiffy (Feb 2, 2012)

*Re: &quot;Official&quot; Woburn booking thread....*



Region3 said:



			Brilliant! 

I hope it's your mate Robert Rock 
	
	
		
		
	


	




Click to expand...

I think you'll find he's more likely to be known as "Colin Cock"


----------



## Region3 (Feb 2, 2012)

*Re: &quot;Official&quot; Woburn booking thread....*



Smiffy said:



			I think you'll find he's more likely to be known as "Colin Cock"


Click to expand...

Wow!

I never thought you'd get JO to play a course with that many trees.


----------



## Smiffy (Feb 3, 2012)

*Re: &quot;Official&quot; Woburn booking thread....*



Region3 said:



			Wow!  I never thought you'd get JO to play a course with that many trees.  

Click to expand...

  That's why he won't join Crowborough mate. He'd never get down to scratch around there. In fact, I reckon his handicap would go out. Now if he joined East Sussex National, I reckon he could get down to scratch. Wide open that place is. It suits his game.....


----------



## PieMan (Feb 3, 2012)

*Re: &quot;Official&quot; Woburn booking thread....*



Smiffy said:



			Now if he joined East Sussex National, I reckon he could get down to scratch.
		
Click to expand...

 Best laugh I've had today!!!


----------



## Smiffy (Feb 3, 2012)

*Re: &quot;Official&quot; Woburn booking thread....*



PieMan said:



			Best laugh I've had today!!!
		
Click to expand...

I try to amuse Paul


----------

